# Rabies vaccination required?



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I find the rabies vaccination to be a very annoying thing to go to these fair shows. 

Rabies vaccine is NOT licensed for use on goats... so it technically cannot be required for goats to enter the show grounds... but they still require it. 

And it's unrealistic to expect people to pay $20 a head for a rabies vaccine, with certificate from their vet, just to show. 

Don't get me wrong I still vaccinate my goats, but I pay $20 per bottle... not $20 per head. :GAAH: 

Sorry needed to vent.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah theres no way i'm paying $20 a head. can you go to the fair board? livestock commitee?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have never ever heard of giving any livestock the rabies vaccine - not goats, sheep, or horses - is this something just in your area??

I would contact the American Veterinary Medical Association and see what they have to say.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have never ever heard of giving any livestock the rabies vaccine - not goats, sheep, or horses - is this something just in your area??

I would contact the American Veterinary Medical Association and see what they have to say.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

when I told the vet I use that I was told that rabies vaccination wasnt approved for goats he said this is not the case. I would like to know more about this.

The horses around here i do believe get the rabies shot - I remember hearing something about it but will need to double check with the farm owner so I will know for sure


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

kelebek said:


> I have never ever heard of giving any livestock the rabies vaccine - not goats, sheep, or horses - is this something just in your area??
> 
> I would contact the American Veterinary Medical Association and see what they have to say.


 :shocked: :scratch: I have never heard this either? :shrug: :scratch:



StaceyRoop said:


> I would like to know more about this.


Ditto now I am wondering? :scratch:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I realized my post might have been confusing. My vet seems to think it is almost mandatory for goats to have a rabies vaccination - I asked him outright if it was mandatory and he said no so I said "Im not going to get it at this time" but the wife (runs the office) was pretty adamant that I should give it and it was fine and safe for goats etc etc


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I will look it up when I get to work - but I have never heard that it has been labeled for goats and if it is not labeled - they can not require it. When I got into goats 2 years ago the only think my doc said was CD&T for vaccines. When I worked in the clinics - one vet was the vet for the fair, and I packed all her things to take - we never took the rabies vaccine......

Also when the vet came out in May for the horses and vaccines for them - she said i only needed the 5 way and West Nile - and when I transported the colt across state lines with a health cert - he only needed the same and coggins test - no rabies.

I will also ask some of the 4h-ers around here - but have never heard of it


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

There is NO rabies vaccine labeled for goats. Most people around here just vaccinate anyways, but themselves, they don't hire a vet to do it. I don't have a vet to do anything on my goats except something major that I couldn't handle.

Some vets will say certain shots are mandatory just to make money.. most of it is BS. 

I've gotten to the point that I don't believe anything a vet says unless they have concrete proof to back them up.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Rabies vaccines can only be administered by a liccensed vet or a licensed vet tech under the supervision of a DVM to be accepted.

"To provide some level of protection, many goat owners can now have their veterinarian vaccinate their goats using a rabies vaccine labeled for use in other species. But these vaccines are not officially approved for goats. Boards of health and fair boards in many communities do not recognize goats as being vaccinated for, or safe from, rabies - whether or not they have been vaccinated with an unapproved rabies vaccine."

http://www.vet.cornell.edu/public/goatvaccine/

"Because there are no licensed rabies vaccines for goats, this means that off-label products must be used. Veterinarians may refuse to vaccinate species for which there is no labeled product in order to avoid personal liability claims that might be levied against them. Moreover, livestock vaccinated off-label are not recognized as rabies vaccinated by public health officials. If exposed to a rabid animal, off-label vaccinated goats may be required to be euthanized immediately or placed under quarantine for up to six months."

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/artic ... goats.html

"Approved rabies vaccines are available for cats, dogs, ferrets, horses, cattle and sheep. "

http://www.avma.org/animal_health/broch ... ochure.asp

No products are currently licensed for goats, pigs, exotic animals (except ferrets), or captive wild animals. Vaccination of animals for which no approved product exists can create a false sense of security.

http://ohioline.osu.edu/vme-fact/0001.html


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So Ashley - 

I would approach them with the information and ask them HOW you are supposed to be vaccinating with something that is not approved and that vets are refusing to vaccinate. Ask how many animals have shown positive since 1996 and that the AVMA points out that vaccinating off label provides a false sense of security that could ultimately end with your animal being positive anyway and euthanised or having side effects from off label use.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Dang you got some good info. Thanks.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You are welcome - and I have a call into my vet. Now granted every state is different - NY is the only one that mentioned anything about goats having to have it - but I would petetion it.... but I can't find where rabies is mandatory on horses - but there is a equine rabies vaccine - so I wouldn't see a problem with that one being enforced if need be.


----------

